# Opinions/experience with Lib Tech Dark Series?



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

We have similar riding styles and I just went from riding a standard camber board to a LibTech T.Rice with the C2 profile (camber-rocker-camber) and it' a great ride. I was worried that there would be a learning curve but I adapted to it pretty fast. It's stable at most speeds but I've seen reviews where people say that it gets a bit squirrelly when you get up in the 40-45mph range. 

The Dark Series is transitioning to the camber-dominant C3 profile on next years model if you do hit those 40-45mph speeds and prefer to stay with a more traditional camber profile. Then again, you'd have to wait a year. :dunno:


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

I looked at the rice hp as well but what really made me lean towards the dark is the narrow waist and org throttle raisers so it will transition edge to edge fast. As for c3 I think I want to try c2btx this time as Im coming from a camber board...plus I can get this years for under $400 and return it if I dont like it


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

the dark series is the most aggressive board from lib, if you want a board that will let you take it easy id look at the trs. c2btx boards are all pretty quick edge to edge with the rocker between the feet. The trs is stiff enough to handle pretty much all terrain.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

try gnu billy goat . 

fast stable and damp.

159cm


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Lando has org plates too, not a aggresive as a dark. Lando has 1 inch of setback, rides switch fine


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

As for the trs, I am looking for something i can haul ass on like atleast 45-50mph. The billy goat is already out of stock, and the lando only comes in a 154 and 160, the 160 being too wide. How would u guys compare the ns raptor to the dark? Which would be more agressive?


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

boarder22ab said:


> As for the trs, I am looking for something i can haul ass on like atleast 45-50mph. The billy goat is already out of stock, and the lando only comes in a 154 and 160, the 160 being too wide. How would u guys compare the ns raptor to the dark? Which would be more agressive?


Never ridden the dark, but I can tell you the Raptor is quite aggressive. You wont kill yourself if you get lazy, but it will give you a bit of a workout. It doesnt like laziness. I find it very stable up to 50mph. Havent been over that speed, so cant comment on over 50. It is a little squirlley if you try to flat base it too long. Definitely stay on edge.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

I guess im not very concerned about being able to handle either of them most of the time because I like to ride hard whenever I can, my main concern is the board also being able to handle decently at slower speeds as well because I do occasionally have to teach some friends that are new to the sport. Also i want something that will catch edges less than my current full camber, especially on those annoying narrow flat straight paths around the mountain. Any other recommendations? Im open to any brands just as long as they meet my prerequisites.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd say check out the CAPiTA Totally F'ckin Awesome, NS Heritage, or Ride Machette. They're all solid boards for the riding you're describing.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

I thought about those but i kind of want a profile similar to c2btx or ns rc and I think the first two may also be a bit wider than I want. So has anyone actually ridden the dark series who can give me some feedback on how it rides in general and has some opinions on it?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

boarder22ab said:


> I thought about those but i kind of want a profile similar to c2btx or ns rc and I think the first two may also be a bit wider than I want. So has anyone actually ridden the dark series who can give me some feedback on how it rides in general and has some opinions on it?


I would just like to point out that neither the TFA or the Heritage are going to be too wide. Unless of course you buy the wide versions. It sounds like you need to find a demo day and just ride some different boards to really see what you like and don't like.


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

I demoed the dark series for a day before buying the raptor a couple months ago. Actually, I demoed a NS legacy, then the dark, then I bought the raptor. I ride fast and spend most of my time off piste when I can.

Between those three boards, i felt it was a steady progression of increasing stiffness. The legacy obviously was nowhere near what i was looking for. I liked the dark. A lot. It had great agility, was fun, and i felt comfortable and confident anywhere, but It just wasn't as stable at speed or through crud as I would have liked (coming from a relatively stiff cambered board). The guys at the demo shop said the raptor would be more stable, and I did like the RC profile of the legacy so I trusted them and just went with the raptor. 

They were completely right. I definitely think the raptor is more stable and hard charging than the dark. Yeah, you feel a bit restrained at slow speeds (I was teaching my girlfriend this season) but it never really got to the point of an annoyance for me. I usually rode in the trees next to the groomer my girlfriend was going down or practicing switch to keep myself entertained. In this regard, id think the dark is slightly more easy going. But on balance, the raptor's added capabilities in bombing more than neutralize any iffiness in the shallows. 

But I did only use the dark series for one day, maybe I would have warmed up to it. But the bottom line is that I wasn't thrilled with it at the end of the day and decided to purchase a different board that I never set foot on, so maybe that says something. I know I had a huge grin on my face after my first day with the raptor...


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

if you are still catching edges on cat tracks, you dont need a aggressive board. if you want something that is easy to ride at slow speeds, you dont want a aggressive board. I'd be looking at a trs or a riders choice. They are beefy freestyle boards that can handle any speed you can. (your thinking too much about the speed thing, control comes from skill not the board)

what size feet do you have? people are riding wider boards with narrow feet, a 25cm waist is fine with size 8 feet. 

i'd compare the dark to the NS cobra


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

walove said:


> if you are still catching edges on cat tracks, you dont need a aggressive board. if you want something that is easy to ride at slow speeds, you dont want a aggressive board. I'd be looking at a trs or a riders choice. They are beefy freestyle boards that can handle any speed you can. (your thinking too much about the speed thing, control comes from skill not the board)
> 
> what size feet do you have? people are riding wider boards with narrow feet, a 25cm waist is fine with size 8 feet.
> 
> *i'd compare the dark to the NS cobra*


Erm, in what way would you compare the Dark Series to the NS Cobra? Two pretty different boards.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not saying that I catch edges and fall on the cat tracks, because I don't, what I'm trying to say is that I want something that can flat base on them without catching tracks without me correcting them as much when I'm on them with my slow friends. I have plenty of experince on them and I just do short fast edge transitions to keep from having to flat base on them. Essentially I just want something that can be ridden hard like camber, but can also handle slower speeds and transitions edge to edge fast no matter what speed I'm going.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

And I have size 10 2013 Burton Imperial boots with shrinktech so size 9 on the outside. Someone recommended that my waist width be somewhere between 248 and 252.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm more concerned about the 158 with your size an weight. I would be more inclined to go with a 155. It has magnatraction and is stiff, so what would the extra length be for? Edge hold and stability would be lesser arguments.

Also, you say you want twin-like, but the dark series is one of the most directional boards that lib offers. If you want to ride switch, there are better options.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

As for the size thing, ya I was wondering about that as well. I only got the 158 in my mind because my current board is a 156 and I felt that I would like something just a bit bigger next time for more stability.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

And twin like was just a bonus in my mind to just help a bit with landing switch off the occasional jumps I sometimes hit, definately not a prerequisite. I'll be able to adjust to whatever board I buy, it's not a huge deal.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Erm, in what way would you compare the Dark Series to the NS Cobra? Two pretty different boards.


stiffer all mountain freestyle board with some set back and high end construction. I havent rode a cobra but i've rode an sl. The dark is pretty stiff not sure if the cobra is as stiff, but the cobra is the stiffest NS board i'd consider as freestyle, (heritage meh) 

My point is the dark is beefy, not great for beginners or lazy riding, cobra would probably be a better choice.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

walove said:


> stiffer all mountain freestyle board with some set back and high end construction. I havent rode a cobra but i've rode an sl. The dark is pretty stiff not sure if the cobra is as stiff, but the cobra is the stiffest NS board i'd consider as freestyle, (heritage meh)
> 
> My point is the dark is beefy, not great for beginners or lazy riding, cobra would probably be a better choice.


Not really. 

Dark series is
- aggressive freestyle stick
- much stiffer
- still a twin, albeit a directional one
- built for charging and high speed (C2 and C3 (from next year) have more pressure close to the contact points than the NS profiles)

Cobra is
- playful freeride deck
- softer
- directional (shape and profile!)

Dark series is closer to the Heritage than the Cobra.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

Im not a beginner and 90% of the time I go hard rather than be lazy. Im just saying that it needs to be able to turn at slower speeds if Im with friends and absolutely have to go a bit slower( and when I say slow I mean around 25mph ish). As for the cobra and heritage, theyre both sold out in all sizes that I could use. They do have 1 raptor 156 left though, would that be a decent option?


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

boarder22ab said:


> Im not a beginner and 90% of the time I go hard rather than be lazy. Im just saying that it needs to be able to turn at slower speeds if Im with friends and absolutely have to go a bit slower( and when I say slow I mean around 25mph ish). As for the cobra and heritage, theyre both sold out in all sizes that I could use. They do have 1 raptor 156 left though, would that be a decent option?


As I've said... I love mine. Great hard charger. I can ride ir slow but don't like to. Mines a 165w though.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

Alright sounds good Ill probably get it from dogfunk and if I dont like it I can return it.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

boarder22ab said:


> Alright sounds good Ill probably get it from dogfunk and if I dont like it I can return it.


Good plan.


----------

